# Help With James Boag Premium Recipe



## griffo17 (20/6/07)

Good afternon all,

Just about to put my third batch into the fermenter and was wondering if anyone had tried to replicate James Boags' Premium lager?

I have been instructed by my LHBS to use a tin of Black Rock lager but he wasn't sure what sort of brewing sugars I should use. He has heaps of different concoctions ranging from plain old dextrose to multi fuelled brew enhancers.

As it's only my third batch, I'm not sure about adding my own hops etc. 
I'll give it a go one day.

I like the Boags for it's crisp clean taste.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers & Beers

Griffo


----------



## SJW (20/6/07)

Hi Griffo,
Sorry to be negative but why would you want to replicate James Boags Premium or any other? 
Anyway, back in my kit days I gave up trying to replicate those mass produced beers (or megaswill) as it is just too hard to make a homebrewed beer taste like something that is made under the conditions of the mega breweries.
I would think that the LHBS is on the right track with Black Rock Lager and I would be looking at just adding some dex or table sugar and maybe a little dry enzyme. Look at an OG of no more than 1.050 and hop to about 18 IBU and you would be getting close. As for what type of hop they would use......... thats anyones guess.
Good luck mate.

Steve


----------



## Tseay (20/6/07)

Stolen from a HBS website:- Public domain and all that


BOAGS PREMIUM LAGER Style 

Thomas Coopers Heritage Lager
+ 1 kg Body Brew
500 g Light Dry Malt 
* Saflager W34/70 yeast
+ 12 g Tettnanger hops
(standard method)
12 g Pride of Ringwood (dry method)


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/6/07)

funny enough Tseay's recipe is probably the 3rd or 4th beer i ever made and it came out a dam site better than boags premium in not only mine but in a few friends opinion, we compared them side by side. Now's a good time to be using lager yeasts in the garage too btw 

-Phill


----------



## griffo17 (20/6/07)

Thanks for tips everybody.

SJW, there aren't too many beers that I don't like! (although I'm mainly a lager/pilsener/pale ale man). JBP is not the sort of beer I drink all the time but I think it's alright for beer that is produced en masse especially when your out for tea somewhere and the only other choices are VB, Crown etc. (just for the record I think Carlton Draught isn't a bad tap beer). Don't shoot me down for saying that. 

Also the better half enjoys a cold JBP.

I wish to make a clean crisp lager that varies from a standard draught beer but isn't too hoppy.

Teasy, a few questions if I may (sorry I'm fairly new to the HB world).

-Is body brew just plain everyday dextrose?
-What is the standard / dry methods of adding Hops? (I'm sure I can find the info on here somewhere)

Thanks again for the help / suggestions.

cheers & beers

Griffo


----------



## SJW (20/6/07)

> SJW, there aren't too many beers that I don't like! (although I'm mainly a lager/pilsener/pale ale man). JBP is not the sort of beer I drink all the time but I think it's alright for beer that is produced en masse especially when your out for tea somewhere and the only other choices are VB, Crown etc



I would have to agree


----------



## Tseay (20/6/07)

Griffo follow the link and it should answer all your questions. Body Brew is mix of 600g Dextrose/400g maltodextrin. No connection etc Most HBS should have similar formula.

http://www.asquithhomebrewing.com.au/recipes.html

Obliged to Barls for spoting the error


----------



## barls (20/6/07)

try this one ether thomas coopers lager or wals blonde with 1 kg of body brew, 500g light boaster and 24g tettnanger ( standard method).
body brew is 600g Dextose / 400g Maltodextron.
here is some info on the use of hops
http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/webcontent34.htm


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/6/07)

barls said:


> try this one ether thomas coopers lager or wals blonde with 1 kg of body brew, 500g light boaster and 24g tettnanger ( standard method).
> body brew is 600g Dextose / 400g Maltodextron.
> here is some info on the use of hops
> http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/webcontent34.htm



Barls. Just went to the link you've recommended. The hops they refer to is pellets- fine , I've played a lot with them. Not uses Tettnanger but 24g means two 12 g packets that my small lhbs sells. Is tettnanger really mild, or merely aromatic rather than flavoursome ? Seems like overkill that much, or is it ?


----------



## bconnery (20/6/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Barls. Just went to the link you've recommended. The hops they refer to is pellets- fine , I've played a lot with them. Not uses Tettnanger but 24g means two 12 g packets that my small lhbs sells. Is tettnanger really mild, or merely aromatic rather than flavoursome ? Seems like overkill that much, or is it ?



The majority of german hops, not all though, are lower in AA% than many others. This means you need more to get a similar level of IBUs. 

What you could do is buy some larger packs for your lager, such as from one of the site sponsors...

They keep in the freezer for a while if you seal them in something..


----------



## barls (20/6/07)

exactly as said above. ive done the one with a wals blonde it was quite nice, not very bitter and reasonable close. if your going to make it a regular brew why not buy say 100g and store in the freezer.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (21/6/07)

barls said:


> if your going to make it a regular brew why not buy say 100g and store in the freezer.



doing this also means you can play around with the recipe if you think there is to much hops first time around

-Phill


----------



## maltedhopalong (21/6/07)

WOW!!!

You got off pretty well, griffo.

Shoulda seen what they said to the last guy who asked for a boags recipe. I know cos i went searching to try and find a boags st george recipe. Ripped him to shreds i tell ya. Not to mention the guy who wanted a corona clone, lol.


----------



## Hopasauraus (20/8/20)

anyone got a VB clone then? rip me one!


----------



## Hopasauraus (20/8/20)

Try Morgans Australian Lager, Brew enhancer, 15 g SAAZ Hops steeped for 10 min then add the lot, and Saflager S-23 Yeast.
It comes pretty close to Boags Premium. I have made loads of batches of this.


----------

